# &    ,    General Motors  Hummer

## wwa

General Motors   Hummer  
 General Motors     80    Hummer   Sichuan Tengzhong Heavy Industrial Machinery Co.  20        ,  .    Associated Press. 
    .   Bloomberg,  Hummer    150   .    , Tengzhong       Hummer.  
       Hummer           .  , Tengzhong      ϳ ,     ""    .  
  ,  - Hummer      ̳. 
..       ,- !

----------


## Ihor

,

----------


## rust

...

----------


## JPM

,    -   !

----------


## rust

...

----------


## Ihor

> ...

          (      !) :)

----------


## wwa

. 
..    ...

----------


## Ihor

> . 
> ..    ...

----------


## wwa

> 

     ...    !!!

----------


## amanuma

*Ihor*,       ?  .

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,       ?  .

      ,     .            :)   

> ...    !!!

  ,      ! :)

----------


## Meladon

Microsoft       ,              Windows-98, 2000, 2003  . 
Microsoft   1994    Zhongyi Electronic Ltd.         Windows-95.            Windows    -   -  . 
  ,      . 
,         Microsoft   Uniloc 388      . 
Uniloc  Microsoft     ,    1992 ,   Microsoft Product Activation,         .
 : Reuters

----------


## Mr.Kronko

-       !

----------


## Meladon

Ford         Volvo Cars -   Geely. 
  Ford ,    ,     ,           .
 Ford ,       "  ".          . 
,       Ford         . 
   , ,   ,    ,  Geely    Volvo Cars 2  ,    6,45  ,  Ford    Volvo  1999 .

----------


## 23q



----------


## Mihey

)))

----------


## Ihor

3,14 ! :)

----------


## 23q

> 3,14 ! :)

    .       .    ,  ,      (  )     .

----------


## Ihor

> .       .    ,  ,      (  )     .

  
     ,     :) 
    2: Q7  Q5

----------


## 23q

> ,     :)

   ,     ,     ,    )     )

----------


## Ihor

> ,     ,     ,    )     )

              . ,         ,         .    , . ,

----------


## 23q

*Ihor*, ...

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*, ...

         ,       ,

----------


## 23q

...      - (    ?)     .    10       ...   , .

----------

